# Business setup advice



## caribecash (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi folks!


We have a corporation (Florida) but our bulk of business is in Mexico and we need Mexican Bank Accounts to collect fees and pay out .

I have read about setting up a subsidiary is easier.

Any advice please would be appreciated. I am looking for someone to help with govt paperwork in Cancun. Does it really take Months???



Thanks,

Clay


----------



## DarkBeanSoftware (Sep 16, 2020)

caribecash said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> 
> We have a corporation (Florida) but our bulk of business is in Mexico and we need Mexican Bank Accounts to collect fees and pay out .
> ...


Hi Clay, the creation of the business with a notary should take less than a month. Creating a corporate account will take another 2 - 4 weeks depending on the bank (smaller banks will generally be faster). I'm in Sonora but feel free to hit me up with any questions.


----------

